# Your dog is too thin



## meggels

Does anyone else get this a lot?


I get it ALL THE TIME! People ask me why Murph's ribs stick out. People comment on how Abbie needs to eat more. 

The other night at Petsmart the cashier kind of accusingly said in reference to Murph "why do his ribs stick out so much?"

I tried to say "that's just the way he is, he's got a tiny waist, short body, and huge ribs" but she looked at me like she didn't believe me! I should have just said "oh I just don't feed him..."


----------



## DaneMama

Yes because 90% of dogs in the US are at least slightly overweight to obese.


----------



## xellil

I love your response. you should say it next time! I bet it shuts them up.


----------



## kady05

Pft, I get that all.the.time, especially in regards to Piper, who looks like this currently:










Granted, she could stand to gain a couple pounds, but someone once told me to put 15lbs. on her! Uh.. I like her not looking like a big blue hippo, thanks.

Had a vet tell me that Wilson needed to gain 10lbs. once too.. ugh.


----------



## GoingPostal

Lol my newest girl is a foster failure and when she first got here I planned to take a couple pounds off her, my sister came over to meet her and asked if she was neglected because she was so thin. I get the same thing from her with my cat all the time because hers are like 10 pounds overweight and mine is kept lean so she must be starving.


----------



## meggels

Drives me nuts. And I'm literally laughing out loud from "big blue hippo" LOL


----------



## DaneMama

Piper is stunning and has excellent body condition!!! Lean, muscular...what would you want to change about that?! 

I don't understand logic when it comes to dog body weight. We live in a society where thin, muscular people are idolized and looked up to...something we normal people strive for LOL. 

But when it comes to dogs...most people who see lean and muscular dog think that it needs to gain weight. 

Just doesn't make sense AT ALL!


----------



## Celt

Try having a sight hound at "proper" weight. Not only do you get questioned, but sometimes accused of neglecting/abusing your dog.


----------



## kady05

meggels said:


> Drives me nuts. And I'm literally laughing out loud from "big blue hippo" LOL


LOL, glad it was good for a laugh. But really, a lot of the American Bully type dogs (which is what Piper is) really look like hippos! It's disgusting.



DaneMama said:


> Piper is stunning and has excellent body condition!!! Lean, muscular...what would you want to change about that?!
> 
> I don't understand logic when it comes to dog body weight. We live in a society where thin, muscular people are idolized and looked up to...something we normal people strive for LOL.
> 
> But when it comes to dogs...most people who see lean and muscular dog think that it needs to gain weight.
> 
> Just doesn't make sense AT ALL!


Thanks! 

I've never thought of it that way, but what you said makes a lot of sense. 



Celt said:


> Try having a sight hound at "proper" weight. Not only do you get questioned, but sometimes accused of neglecting/abusing your dog.


I can't even imagine.. I was at an AKC Match show recently and there was a group of Afghan's there. Quite a few people (spectators, no one that was showing) were whispering on the sidelines about how "skinny" the dogs were.


----------



## sozzle

You are right people just don't get it with dogs. My greyhound is carrying a bit of extra weight, you can still see outline of his ribs but from the top looking down at him he is a bit sausagey and two greyhound owners have told me so I have cut back on his food slightly and we'll see what happens. Yes here too I see far too many chubby dogs waddling around, especially labradors, they seem to the worst for some reason.


----------



## minnieme

I agree with the labs being the worst thing. Same around here too. I have never seen a fit, lean lab. I think it's probably because most people get them thinking they are such adorable puppies and such beautiful dogs but don't realize how much exercise they need. In one of Minnie's classes now, she has 3 labs.....only a year old, and hugely obese. It's sad. 

I don't know how many times I have been asked about Minnie's weight. My sister even told me that a fatter dog means it's loved more... and why don't I just feed her a cheeseburger from Burger King? :suspicious: :shocked:

People.


----------



## meggels

I think a really interesting example is Abbie's sister.


Dunno if any remember but last week I think it was, I posted how Abbie reunited somewhat randomly with her littermate from Arkansas. The dog is a hippo. ABbie is GORGEOUS imo. Lean, muscular....her sister is 68lbs. Abbie is 32. They are the same height or pretty damn close to it!


----------



## barneysmom2510

I have gotten that alot with my puppy Barney. The vet said he could gain a few pounds but not much.I can see the look in people's eyes when they rub his rib cage. My vet said people do not even know what puppies should look like they think rolly polly means healthy.


----------



## CorgiPaws

I get it a lot. Usually by people whose dogs look like this...








...so I can hardly take them seriously.
But when other people have fit dogs, they compliment... it's always nice to see dogs in good body condition.


----------



## DeekenDog

I get comments ALL the time. I actually think Deeken could lose about 3 pounds but people are so used to seeing obese labs that I guess he looks too skinny in comparison even when he needs to lose a few. This is him at 64 lbs (I prefer 61ish) and according to one lady last week, "I'm starving him to death  "


----------



## cprcheetah

I get it all the time with both Ziva & Zoey, shellie too sometimes, and they are all at a good 'lean' body weight. I haven't taken them to see the new 'vet' I work for yet, and am pretty sure they will tell me Ziva & Zoey need to gain weight....Ziva fluctuates but Zoey doesn't need an oz on her. Shellie is hard to keep lean due to low thyroid.


----------



## xellil

No one would ever say my dogs are too thin, dang it. But I am looking forward to the day when someone says that!! I will take it as a compliment.


----------



## Maxy24

I'm already battling with my parents to stop feeding Tucker so much. When I left for school there was a 1/4 cup scoop in his food bin. I come home and there is a 1/3 cup scoop in the bin. I switch it, tell mom the wrong scoop was being used, and remind her how much he should be getting (1/4 in the evening, 1/8 in the morning, both mixed with wet food). The next day I go to feed him and the 1/3 cup is back in there *sigh*. He's by no means fat, but he certainly isn't ideal, I should be able to feel those ribs a lot easier. My parents think he'll be hungry, they forget the reason I cut back on his food originally was because he wouldn't touch his breakfast and took forever to eat dinner. He doesn't even act hungry before a meal. But they still feel bad.

I get regularly accused of starving Willie, as you can see he's wasting away:


----------



## lauren43

Yes I get it all the time. Avery was playing with his buddy Bella and I just had to ask how much she weighed because she is just now starting to look a bit pudgy. The response was 67lbs...67lbs?!?! The vet actually told her she would fill out more and that its the "bulldog" in her. 

Bella and Avery are nearly the same size in height and length...heck I think Avery is taller than her. Avery is only 53lbs and granted he probably should be closer to 60 than 50....but 67lbs and still gaining. Do vets make any sound recommendations anymore????

And of course she said something about Avery being thin...


----------



## hmbutler

Maxy24 said:


> I get regularly accused of starving Willie, as you can see he's wasting away:


Looks quite like my cat's body shape! She is quite lean (when scratching her back you can feel her ribs and hip bones easily, just can't see them coz of the fur), and I love her that way, instead of being a big fat pudgy cat. But it's not really my doing - she free feeds lol so just never over-eats, so good for her lol

As for Duke, he's a lot skinnier than most labs I know, and I'm trying to lean him down a bit more. When I get him to a body shape I'm happy with, I'll try get some good photos to show how a big furry lab can look lol


----------



## KittyKat

"Your dog is too fat!"


----------



## Sprocket

My sister gets this A LOT. They have a pound pup that they strongly suspect is a Saluki mix. His hip bones stick up, ribs show but he has muscle, looks great other wise, eats his food and has a shiny coat. I'm pretty sure he is just built that way.

People are always telling her "you need to feed your dog"

My other sister has a pug. She always gets compliments about how "it's nice to see a fit pug" or "he looks so athletic". He does look pretty good compared to all the butterball pugs I've seen. He has a tuck up and a waist. Good muscle and a great coat.


----------



## Caty M

Yes, every single walk. I have a dog who is skinny:



















BUT... she has a fair amount of muscle, too.


----------



## Oso

"But.. why does he look all, skinny? You can see his ribs and feel them and stuff.." Because Hunny, he isnt obese like your dog. "Oh well I just meant he doesnt look all pudgy and stuff, he looks to skinny" *facepalm* He is healthy, look at how he can walk and not pant and get tired.. now look at your dog. "Yea well at least I love mine" :twitch:

And Bear is a little chubby for my liking..


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

idk ive got various responses about wisntons weight two people have told me he's skinny, but ive heard from others that ''he definitely doesn't miss his meals'' frankly i am shocked winston is only 105 pounds he looks just as big as any of the 160 pyrs on youtube


meggels said:


> Does anyone else get this a lot?
> 
> 
> I get it ALL THE TIME! People ask me why Murph's ribs stick out. People comment on how Abbie needs to eat more.
> 
> The other night at Petsmart the cashier kind of accusingly said in reference to Murph "why do his ribs stick out so much?"
> 
> I tried to say "that's just the way he is, he's got a tiny waist, short body, and huge ribs" but she looked at me like she didn't believe me! I should have just said "oh I just don't feed him..."


----------



## swolek

A friend of mine (a new friend who actually does stuff with their dog and is switching to PMR! yay!) and I were discussing this last week! I especially get comments with Bambi as she's quite lean. The vet said she looks great but could gain another lb (I actually tried but she self-regulates her food). He said it's fine if her weight is stable, though (it is).

Luckily, the Cockers are usually fluffy enough that it's not easy to tell anyway .

When I was younger I remember getting upset thinking that my Dachshund, Rocky, was too skinny. He was extremely muscular but had lost some weight and looked skinny to me...probably from seeing so many overweight Dachshunds. I brought him to the vet, an older guy, and he was thrilled! He said something along the lines of "He looks perfect to me and the first Dachshund I've seen in years that isn't overweight!"


----------



## xellil

I don't know how you would tell if a Great Pyrenees was skinny or fat. I saw one in PetSmart and he was all hair 

And I believe it about the dachshunds because of Snorkels, but there are two that go to our dog park that are absolutely perfect. They run alot, too.


----------



## DaneMama

The more I think about this, the more it infuriates me. If you want to see a skinny dog...google image search "emaciated dog" 

Maybe all of us who get accused of starving our dogs should carry pictures like one below around to prove that in fact we DO feed our dogs enough and that there ARE truly dogs starving out there. That maybe those people should put their efforts elsewhere, rather than bullying people who DO take exceptional care of their dogs...maybe even donate their money to a worthy cause????  



















It only takes the simple look of someone with half a brain cell to see that these dogs have NO muscle build at all. Dogs who are starving or even actually too "thin" have trouble keeping good muscle tone.


----------



## hmbutler

those pictures are heart wrenching :frown:


----------



## Zar

sozzle said:


> You are right people just don't get it with dogs. My greyhound is carrying a bit of extra weight, you can still see outline of his ribs but from the top looking down at him he is a bit sausagey and two greyhound owners have told me so I have cut back on his food slightly and we'll see what happens. Yes here too I see far too many chubby dogs waddling around, especially labradors, they seem to the worst for some reason.


Because labs will eat anything and everything until they explode. They never stop being hungry.
When Knight was much younger (though not a puppy) I got the joy of cleaning up around 60 cents in change that he'd vomited up. 
If they can eat it, they will. All of it.
(and people take this as "he's hungry, feed him more!")


----------



## CorgiPaws

DaneMama said:


> Dogs who are starving or even actually too "thin" have trouble keeping good muscle tone.


THANK YOU x a million!

This is my emaciated Boxer. According to one woman at the dog park, I really ought to feed her. According to a snob at a pet expo, If I love her, I'd get some weight on her poor bones. According to MANY I've run into, she's just far too thin. 



















Just so you know, I NEVER feed her, she has NO energy.. and really lacks muscle tone. [sarcasm]


----------



## Oso

PuppyPaws said:


> Just so you know, I NEVER feed her, she has NO energy.. and really lacks muscle tone. [sarcasm]


Well duh cant you see that from those horrid pictures you posted of the poor starved beast!! 

People cant seem to understand that, if you starve a dog they lose muscle, and dogs with serious muscle tone are not stared, no way no how, that muscle would be the first to go if they werent getting fed properly..


----------



## CorgiPaws

Oso said:


> Well duh cant you see that from those horrid pictures you posted of the poor starved beast!!
> 
> People cant seem to understand that, if you starve a dog they lose muscle, and dogs with serious muscle tone are not stared, no way no how, that muscle would be the first to go if they werent getting fed properly..


Maybe if she gets starved enough her body can live off her thunder thighs for a week. LOL


----------



## naturalfeddogs

kady05 said:


> Pft, I get that all.the.time, especially in regards to Piper, who looks like this currently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, she could stand to gain a couple pounds, but someone once told me to put 15lbs. on her! Uh.. I like her not looking like a big blue hippo, thanks.
> 
> Had a vet tell me that Wilson needed to gain 10lbs. once too.. ugh.


I think she looks very fit, with all the obvious muscling.


----------



## meggels

Linsey- THATS why she loves lure coursing so much! She's so damn hungry, she thinks she's about to finally get fed a proper meal!  


Natalie- those pictures make me physically ill  UGH. 



I really do need to get pictures of Murphman.....maybe I'll see if my neighbor will snap a few while I stack him (or attempt to lol...)


----------



## meggels

Also, I really think that obesity ages dogs! Abbie's sister again for example, is only 2, she sure doesn't look it. People always think Abbie is a puppy and are shocked when I tell them she's two


----------



## meggels

Murph laying here just now...I love his little fat back legs lol. They are musuclar when he's using them but I love to grab them and say "wook at dos wittle fat wegs" hahaha











Found these while uploading that pic...


----------



## Javadoo

minnieme said:


> I agree with the labs being the worst thing. Same around here too. I have never seen a fit, lean lab. I think it's probably because most people get them thinking they are such adorable puppies and such beautiful dogs but don't realize how much exercise they need. In one of Minnie's classes now, she has 3 labs.....only a year old, and hugely obese. It's sad.


What people don't realize is that for a breed like labs, which are prone to joint issues anyways, carrying even 5 lbs of extra weight can be devastating to the dog's joint health. Most people I know like their labs a little chunky because that's the way they think they're supposed to be. Especially the owners of the English or bench bred labs...they'll say "He/she is English, he's supposed to be shorter, stockier and heavier." Ah yeah....NO. Both of my girls are English labs-they're shorter, yes. They're stockier and blockier, yes. But they're not heavier. It's so unhealthy for them to carry any extra weight....

Here's my fit, lean lab Moka....she's 2 years old, 17" talland weighs 50.4 lbs:




























And here is my other fit lab, Java. She is 20.5" tall and weighs 58 lbs at 2 1/2 years old:



















I do agree with you though...the majority of the labs I see around us are overweight and as a lab lover I find it so sad. 
Many of those lab owners do comment on how "skinny" my girls are. My girls are bench/English labs, so they're supposed to be shorter and stockier, which people point out. Shorter and stockier does not mean FAT though...


----------



## Sprocket

meggels said:


> Murph laying here just now...I love his little fat back legs lol. They are musuclar when he's using them but I love to grab them and say "wook at dos wittle fat wegs" hahaha


hehe I do the same thing but I call Sprockets legs "little drum sticks" 
I'm so glad my chi isn't fat!










Here are a few pictures of my sisters "skinny saluki mix" and my other sisters "super fit pug".








They were camping so this isn't a great picture... but you can see his hips and how he looks


----------



## leilaquinn

My goal is to have someone think my dog is too thin by the spring, Oooh, me too if I could have my way:tongue:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

I don't own a fat Lab! It drives me insane to see fat labs with no muscle and just waddle around, UGH.

I get that I need to add 10-20 pounds to Harleigh all the time and that she is WAY too skinny. Sorry, but I'll take my in-shape dog of your obese one any day.

Harleigh is 25.5-26" tall and weighs 62-65 pounds. She's actually a little bit more chunky than I like her, but definitely still fit!

IMG_6658 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


----------



## GoingPostal

Muscles on a lab I love it! Great job. My sister took in a lab that weighed like 110 pounds! He's down to like 75 now, still chunky but so much better than he was.


----------



## Sprocket

ugh my biggest pet peeve is over weight dogs. I just want to slap their owners!


----------



## hmbutler

nikkiluvsu15 said:


>


Aside from the fabulous body shape, I love the spit slick across her nose - Duke gets this all the time haha gets all slobbery and then shakes his head and covers himself with goobers haha


----------



## meggels

Here are shots from today of my emaciated frenchie.



















I also think there's a pretty good chance he's got the shortest body of any frenchie on the planet lol


----------



## xellil

hmbutler said:


> Aside from the fabulous body shape, I love the spit slick across her nose - Duke gets this all the time haha gets all slobbery and then shakes his head and covers himself with goobers haha


Oh my Lord my dog does this ALL the time. It's so GROSS! we have to carry paper towels with us when we go to the dog park because I get embarrassed when people go EWWWW at my dog's face. i thought he was the only one that did this - no other dog at the dog park runs around with gooey slobber all over their face.


----------



## Caty M

Aww, he does have a short little body. Adorable.

It's hard to tell if he is underweight. He may be a bit. I find it tough to tell with the stocky little guys what is normal and what isn't. It is a big indent but he isn't shaped like the average dog, either.

If he's healthy, active, nice coat etc I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## barneysmom2510

I love seeing all these muscular fit dogs. I am a bit embaraased the last month my red doxie has put on too much weight I ahve always beenproud of how fit my doxies are. Hopefully with the switch to raw even over the last two days she looks better. She is not bloated anymore like she used to get after eating her kibble. Where I live there are so many goldens and labs seems like everyone has them and they are all on the big side. There is only one in my neighborhood that is in great shape and she walks her dog miles everyday and runs it on the beach.


----------



## barneysmom2510

This is mt puppy Barney and I I see the look in people's eyes when they can feel his rib cage I have people exclaim so loudly he is so thin.


----------



## meggels

HE IS SO CUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


I have such a soft spot for bassets. I don't know that they'd be a good dog for me but I LOVE them. 

When we were doing a benefit walk, we walked by a house with a basset in it and it started going "awooowooowooo" so I couldn't help myself and had to walk over and pet it for a few minutes.


----------



## HappyPuppy

Bowing to this thread!!! Ruby gets too ribby when I condition at the food bowl and I can't get the muscle covering the lovely Piper has (but that's just genetics).... waah. I try to keep a good tuck on the Ruby but my neighbor has a boxer that, from afar, one would think was a Boerbel .... BUT I know it is not a Boerbel and it's gross and sad!


----------



## malluver1005

Yeah, I been told by some that he needs to gain a few lbs. Why? So they could have problems? At our mal meetups, Aspen is the only one that is very lean, and with a nice tuck to him, at 115 lbs and 29" tall at the shoulders...Malamutes are prone to joint problems so I don't get why mal owners don't keep them as lean as can be...like me. 

ETA: By keeping him in good shape, his arthritis has pretty much disappeared.


----------



## Cliffdog

According to the fat lab owner that is my dad and more than a few folks on the street, my poor girl is damn near starvation.


----------



## Unosmom

> According to the fat lab owner that is my dad and more than a few folks on the street, my poor girl is damn near starvation.


Looks like a healthy dobie to me  i've been seeing way too many fat dobermans lately, people just dont understand they they are lean, athletic dogs and should not have distended stomachs.


----------



## monkeys23

Actually I get very comments surprisingly, especially considering Scout's genetically bony topline. I guess because she's so shiny and she looks all hard muscle even through that thick fur. You can see Lily's lat muscles when she trots/runs, even through the thick double coat. Shrug, I guess I don't run into very many owners of obese pets that feel the need to tell their opinion.


----------



## lucky

I get comments like that too, people are always saying how "skinny" lucky looks, a lot of JRT's around here are quite tubby so compared to them lucky looks nice and slim :tongue:

Does she look skinny


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Actually, I don't get a whole lot of comments, thankfully. Most compliment him and think he's a real sharp looking terrier. Vet has never made a comment about underweight either. My dad is the only one who does the "your dog is STARVING!" thing. Yeah... okay.

Anyways, while we are showing off our fit pooches (which I LOVE to see) I will show off mine.  Wish I could say the same for myself... but we're working on it.  

It's kind of sad when I am shocked to see a fit dog at the park or whatnot. I saw a skinny (but in shape) Pug last week and told the owner how awesome her Pug looked, most of them are fat, LOL. 

Here's Mr. Jackson....


----------



## monkeys23

Lily









This is old, but its the best side view of Scout


----------



## Oso

Does KiKi look fat?










Lol she kind of does in this picture, but she isnt thats just all hair! Darn fluffy cat!


----------



## hmbutler

I had someone ask at our first obedience class today if duke is pure bred lab, and I said he is, and she said "oh yeah, he's very slim... not use to seeing a lab that isnt chubby!" and I said "yeah I'm trying to avoid the fat lab syndrome, going for a nice trim dog instead" and she was like "yeh he looks good!"

so thats good :biggrin: I'm quite happy with the recent change in his shape, he's trimmed up nicely, getting some nice shape to him. I'll try get a good photo of it, very hard though with a black dog, so hard to get a shot that shows the muscle tone!


----------



## Cliffdog

My mom would love if my dogs were fat, LOL. She shows her love with food and so she's constantly giving my dogs treats. She did the same thing with us kids; "You did so well today! We're going to have a huge meal in celebration!"


----------



## Cliffdog

hmbutler said:


> I had someone ask at our first obedience class today if duke is pure bred lab, and I said he is, and she said "oh yeah, he's very slim... not use to seeing a lab that isnt chubby!" and I said "yeah I'm trying to avoid the fat lab syndrome, going for a nice trim dog instead" and she was like "yeh he looks good!"
> 
> so thats good :biggrin: I'm quite happy with the recent change in his shape, he's trimmed up nicely, getting some nice shape to him. I'll try get a good photo of it, very hard though with a black dog, so hard to get a shot that shows the muscle tone!


You know, a lot of people keep their Labs fat, but I've noticed (and in other breeds as well) that people are _starting_ to become more aware of how important it is to keep a dog at a healthy weight. I'm seeing a lot more trim, healthy Labs than I used to.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

I actually had the opposite problem a couple of months ago. We took the dogs out to Whaling Days in Silverdale and a vet booth had a free "weigh your dog" type of thing going and while Dude was at 78lbs at the time (he is very large for a collie as far as size in general goes) and the guy said he needed to lose 10 lbs. I had already decided that he needed to lose 3 maybe 4 but he would look emaciated after losing 10. And Buck, who was just 4 months at the time and too thin was called fat as well. I have pictures from that weekend and he was definitely not fat. He had a typical kibble fed puppy belly when I got him but that was gone by the time he was 3 months old. I asked Abi about it and she and I decided the vet was crazy... especially because he loved their weight up until I mentioned we feed raw...


----------



## gorge77

hi all

would like to get a 2nd opinion from you guys too. i've been hearing people comment that my dog is skinny & he should put on more weight. personally, i feel he looks just right. in fact, he was heavier few months back & i made him shed some weight. i think most people are too used to seeing fat schnauzers.

what do you think?


----------



## hmbutler

Looks great to me!!


----------

